# Sound in Applet auf Knopfdruck stoppen



## JaVa (25. Nov 2003)

Hi

Ich habe schon einmal ein Thema erstellt, und mir wurde auch geholfen! Danke!!!
Aber ich möcht nun den Ton der in meinem Applet abgespielt wird auch noch auf Knopfdruck stoppen
in einem eigenen Fenster. Hier ist der Quellcode, es geht auch alles nur das der Knopfdruck nicht funktioniert:


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;


public class ChuckSoundApplet extends Applet
{
  String    file = "Chuck.mid";
  AudioClip ac;
  Frame Fenster;
  Font myFont=new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,18);

  public void init()
  {
  	//Frame erzeugen
  	Fenster=new Frame("QuickSilver Jukebox");
  	//Zuweisen der Größe
  	Fenster.setSize(250,150);
  	
  	//MIDI File laden
    ac = getAudioClip( getCodeBase(), file );
    start();
    
    //Button erzeugen
    Button mute=new Button("Sei still!");
    
    //Button hinzufügen
    Fenster.add(mute);
    
    //Schriftart des Buttons ändern
    mute.setFont(myFont);
    
    //Der Schriftzug des Buttons wird an ein Objekt übergeben glaube ich
    mute.setActionCommand("leise");
    

    
    
  }

  public void start()
  {
  	//MIDI File starten
    ac.play();
    
    //Frame anzeigen
    Fenster.setVisible(true);
  }

  public void stop()
  {
  	//MIDI File stopen
    ac.stop();
    
    //Dispose Frame
    Fenster.dispose();
  }
  
  public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) 
   {
    
    
     if ("leise".equals(e.getActionCommand())) 
     {
      ac.stop();
     } 
     
    
   }
  
}
```



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was stimmt da nicht????
Bitte um HIlfe
Danke


/ code tags hinzugefügt, Stefan1200


----------



## stev.glasow (26. Nov 2003)

es fehlen zwei sachen

1.

```
public class ChuckSoundApplet extends Applet implements ActionListener
{
    ...
```

2. 


```
...
Button mute=new Button("Sei still!"); 
mute.addActionListener(this);

...
```


----------



## JaVa (26. Nov 2003)

Cool! Danke, jetzt funktioniert alles. Es kann los gehen....
Ich glaube, dass ich mir noch ein Buch zu Java kaufen werde, weil dann alles leichter wird.
Kennt jemand ein gutes Buch?

Vielen Dank
MfG JaVa


----------



## stev.glasow (26. Nov 2003)

ich fand diese sachen für den einstieg hilfreich:
Handbuch der Java-Programmierung

Java ist auch eine Insel

Java 2 in 21 Tagen

zum nachschlagen:
Die API Dokumentation für Java 1.4.2

und wenn du lieber ein 'richtiges' buch liest: Java 2 Ent-Packt

(ist meine meinung - einsteiger-bücher gibt es eigendlich an massen)


----------

